# My new car!



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone

Last week I became the new owner of a 1995 Ford EFII XR6 Falcon. Finally got around to taking some pics as weather has finally permitted me to do so.
Shes got the 4.0 litre straight 6 Tickford engine producing around 220 horses. Thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## Florence (Feb 21, 2010)

Choice. I have a 1999 Au XR6. Love those Fords.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2010)

Red X's for me...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Same here, just *X* for me too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet car Jason


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks nice. I think they put the steering wheel on the wrong side.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, really sharp Red X. I once had a Red X but traded it for a Yellow Z.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Or a blue Q!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 21, 2010)

Red X's....


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 21, 2010)

Great lookin car, but some bloody fool's read the instructions wrong and put the steering-wheel on the wrong side!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

....not just the bl**dy steering wheel, but the whole f*cking road!


----------



## jamierd (Feb 21, 2010)

stearing wheel is defo in the right place love the seat covers but it is a ford over here in the UK Ford is an acronym for "fix or repair daily " hope Ford OZ is a lot better than ours


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, that is a sweet ride!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 21, 2010)

nice ride Jason and eyeing off those ACDC seat covers too man


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Arse Cooler/Drinks Cooler? I don't know, I still *can't see the bl**dy pics!!!!*


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2010)

Me either, but congrats on the new wheels....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 21, 2010)

Red X


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 21, 2010)

I get the dreaded red X's too, but even from that, I can definitely tell its GOT THE WRONG BADGE!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2010)

No* X* here. Sweet ride!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 21, 2010)

Earlier today I was able to see the pics. Now it's Xs.

What's up?

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet ride!  

The pictures are .bmp files which create havoc for me too.
It started after the forum switch a few months ago and I've never solved the problem.

If you click on the links below you should be able to see the pictures.
It will ask you to open or save them before it shows them though.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/off-topic-misc/122426d1266736085-my-new-car-xr6-1.bmp

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/off-topic-misc/122427d1266736085-my-new-car-xr6-2.bmp

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/off-topic-misc/122428d1266736085-my-new-car-xr6-3.bmp

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/off-topic-misc/122429d1266736085-my-new-car-xr6-4.bmp

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/off-topic-misc/122430d1266736085-my-new-car-xr6-5.bmp

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/off-topic-misc/122431d1266736346-my-new-car-xr6-6.bmp

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/off-topic-misc/122432d1266736346-my-new-car-xr6-7.bmp


Wheels


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! I converted the pics to a JPEG format, hopefully that sorts out the problem. The last photo has the alumina refinery in the background, a very pretty sight at nightime. 

Cheers.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 22, 2010)

jamierd said:


> stearing wheel is defo in the right place love the seat covers but it is a ford over here in the UK Ford is an acronym for "fix or repair daily " hope Ford OZ is a lot better than ours



Aw come on!  Fords (and MOPARS) are the only way to go!  I had another Falcon before this one and gave our family 11 years of faithful service, shes probably been sold off for scrap now. In Aus, ford stands for First On Race Day!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet! can see the shots now 8) Good buy mate , looks pretty tidy


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2010)

My eyes! My eyes! My eyes!






Nice.......set of......wheels though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought it meant Fix Or Repair Daily...

Can see the pics now....Oh..it's a Ford....

...just yankin' your chain man....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 22, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> I thought it meant Fix Or Repair Daily...



Nah mate , Ford stands for F**ked On Race Day! 



Wayne Little said:


> ...just yankin' your chain man....



Doing this also


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've always thought that it meant *F*ound *O*n the *R*oad *D*ead.....





Just another pull in the chain..


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Arse Cooler/Drinks Cooler? I don't know, I still *can't see the bl**dy pics!!!!*



Chill dude...its a small white car with a small engine... and a carpeted dashboard ! 

Oh, and the steering wheel IS on the correct side !

Nice ride mate. Must be quite a lazy car to drive with that motor and being an auto ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice car. I have never been a Ford fan though. My wife swears by them, but she is not the one paying for the shop work every 3 weeks.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 23, 2010)

Everybody may as well get a shot in before this thread gets too old!  Gary, the carpet on the dash is there to protect it from damage. Yea it can be a bit lazy to drive, but I am taking it for its first real drive on Friday, so I'll see how responsive it is. Plus, I'm going to add the lazy factor up a notch and test out the cruise control as well!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty sure that *FORD* stands for *effed* *O*ver *R*ebuilt *D*odge 

All kidding aside, that's a clean ride! 




Geedee said:


> ...Oh, and the steering wheel IS on the correct side !


Yeah sure...now it is:


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

Just goes to show we're just one big Happy family....with all the Bullsh!t flying here abouts..

Thought you had done the test driving with all that rubber on the road, Jason!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2010)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Gary, the carpet on the dash is there to protect it from damage.


Yup, the sun gets pretty hot down here! I have the pleasure of getting in and out of locked up cars all day, in the Queensland sun it would easily hit 40+ degrees. Sucks to be me 

BTW all you guys are wrong, Ford stands for Found On the Rubbish Dump 


















Holdens rule... 8)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 24, 2010)

Youse can have Lowndes and Whincup!

Yea, the old Queensland sun makes it hard to get into your car after finishing a day of work!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2010)

Jeez, you need thigh-high rubber boots to walk around this thread!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 25, 2010)

!


----------



## ngoclan1946 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a spamming whore...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aww c'mon what's all this Ford trashing, so far i've had my car for 6 months and i've only had to replace:

Automatic Trasmission: $ 2. 4 K
Coil Pack: $ 316 
Engine maintenance: $ 900
ECU chip: $ 400 
Muffler: ( this can be excused because i live on a rocky road and it gets smashed a lot): $ 100 

Sigh, paid 2.9 for the car...But meh, she's a head turner and it's got a nice exhaust note 


FORD RULES !!!!!!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice car, you Ford falcon looks like an Honda Civic.

We know as ford Falcon something like this, manufactured until 1986.


----------

